# Litspeed Tubing



## TiDreaming (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone know where Litspeed source their tubing from??


----------



## stickney (Jul 28, 2005)

Couldn't find any real details -- seems like somewhere I read that nearly all titanium originates from Russia and other former Soviet states. The links below reference American manufacturers -- but that isn't necessarily where the raw material comes from. 

http://www.treknology3.com/categories/matworld.htm
http://www.treknology3.com/litespeedbikes/litespeeddetails.htm


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

TiDreaming said:


> Anyone know where Litspeed source their tubing from??



They source mostly from Ancotech and in comes without any manipulation, just long tubes and sheet ti. The cut, shape, and manipulate (butt) the tubing all in house as many tubes are delivered to the builders with these steps already taken. I bet you can find some clips of the factory on you tube.


----------

